# Ski pole stake out pins



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I found 2 ski poles at a garage sale, and instead of seeing ski poles I saw stake out pins.
For less than 2 dollars the ski poles became mine. Living in Florida, there's not a big demand for ski poles.
But for holding a small boat still in shallow water they'd make great anchors with a little applied ******* tech.
After about thirty minutes of messing around here are the results:










To see the complete process:

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/SkiPoleAnchor

Do they work? Oh yeah, quite well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a great idea, should work just as good as anything else on the market, congrats


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, they do the job.
Here's a pic from my test to see if one would work.
No leash attached at the time, just tied with a dock line.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sturdy stake $5--home depot garden dept.
3/4'' pvc connector  $.41
2 screws

save $190.00 [smiley=bravo.gif]

works great on "B. lee's "tm mount


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

We're going to need some pics of that set up. Without it, we'll assume you're lying


----------



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

sweet stakes, from the looks of your rig you graduated with honors from the RNEngineering dept. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

B. Lee I take AMEX ;D


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

That will be the next addition to my 'noe. I love it.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like it, great idea. Have you used it yet? I'm curious to know if the PVC coupler is strong enough to handle the side loading. 

Also, where did you find the spike? How much?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

home depot garden center $5(idea came from another site)---called a sturdy stake it is metal reinforced plastic w/ a pointy end

if I was going salty w/ current >>>I would probably go alum.  for the sleeve instead of pvc

taking the boat out on nottley lake tomm. a.m.
will advise

did we not have a $20 down on the pictures ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> did we not have a $20 down on the pictures ;D


Ha ha! I said you were lying without pics to prove it, don't recall the $20, but I'm a man of my word, your $20 bill is in the mail...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds like a stimulus check ;D


----------

